# NW IOWA



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Any #'s on the NW Iowa this weekend?


----------



## Brandon (Jan 5, 2004)

Just got some info that my blf jammed the Q. The first one she has run. Very excited about he rest of the summer.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Heard that my bitch Spinner got a JAM in the Q, Zhulke's lab bitch Connie got 4th and does anybody know the golden from Wisc., I think who got 3rd? Understand the Open was a doozie!
Suzanne B


----------



## Kevin Mays (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrats guys gives you a lot to look forward to every weekend.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Vince with Paul Sletten won and Gabby got 4th in open.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Brandon and Suzanne!


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

*open results*

Open results

1st Vince/ Sletten
2nd Raz/Beck
3rd JAG/Beck
4th Gabby/Sletten
RJ Asia/Sletten


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Great! Looks like Vince is off the injured reserve list!


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Mike Judas won the Amatuer. Way to go Mike!!!


----------



## Hawkeye Labs (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone ever hear anything on the derby?


----------



## messickzr (Oct 30, 2003)

Try this link


 NW Iowa Retriever Club


----------

